# So who is sitting back watching or helping someone order an Iphone 4s?



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just helped my fiancee order one. Verizon's site was fast with no problems Apple's wasn't even operating until 10 minutes ago... I keep going all the way through like I am going to order one and back out hoping to make someone else's time order one even more chaotic... I'm also an asshole lol. Boring night so I decided I'd just see who's an asshole like me


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I decided to help myself and not order one, cause Android is better! And A**** is just copying androids features now, like OTA updates


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i doubt the 4S will produce as much sales as the original 4. there are a lot of disappointment with apple not introducing the 5 this year.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I might have stopped someone from getting it. They already have the iPhone 4 and I see no point in upgrading from that.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought sprint was getting the IP5

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

davidnc said:


> I thought sprint was getting the IP5
> 
> sent via TaPaTaLk


what did we tell you about thinking? 

but in all seriousness there is no Ip5 (yet)


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

envizion said:


> i doubt the 4S will produce as much sales as the original 4. there are a lot of disappointment with apple not introducing the 5 this year.


It's sad because the iPhone 4S sold 1million in the first 24 hours while the iPhone 4 sold 600000. After everybody complained about the lack of updating blah blah blah, it is going to be the best selling iPhone yet.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 26, 2011)

I will never buy a iphone maybe to brick it. my girl got one and all the programs and hacks sounded so sssswwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, Love my droid. Th3ory does great work on the bionic.


----------

